# best dry food for fussy dogs



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

hey i hope im posting this in the right part. i have been feeding roxi on royal canin and she was fine with it up till about 2 weeks ago where she seems to just not want it al at all. at 1st i thaught shes just dont want it but she is still not eating it really. she will have a mouth full and eave it : 
before i put her on royal canin she was on beta puppy but again she lost interest. so i have tried her on may differant types of food. 
does anyone think i should change her food or just leave it as it is now?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

Not being a fan of a total dry food diet I am not really the one to advice here! Also there are far better foods available at around the same price as the two brands you mention!

I (and we are a growing breed) prefer the better quality wet, like nature diet, albeit they have been having a few pacakaging problems of late - but there are now many many equal quality foods available - certainly a heck of a lot more then when I started with them. Maybe the place to start would be to add some wet to the diet - then look again at the dry element of the diet and maybe consider some of the ingedients!

DT


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Not being a fan of a total dry food diet I am not really the one to advice here! Also there are far better foods available at around the same price as the two brands you mention!
> 
> I (and we are a growing breed) prefer the better quality wet, like nature diet, albeit they have been having a few pacakaging problems of late - but there are now many many equal quality foods available - certainly a heck of a lot more then when I started with them. Maybe the place to start would be to add some wet to the diet - then look again at the dry element of the diet and maybe consider some of the ingedients!
> 
> DT


ok thanks ill add soem wet and see how that goes i hoep it works as she is so small, someone has suggestion barking heads i was wondering if you or anyone has tried this?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Do you leave food down all the time for her to eat when she wants? If so it might be better to feed specific meals at set times, how many a day will depend on age. I should imagine too the same dried stuff becomes boring to them after awhile and doesnt encourage a healthy appetite. Have you thought of reducing the dry and mixing it with a good quality wet product.
Natures Menu is just meat,vegetables and small quantity of rice and comes in tins and pouches. No added preservatives additives or fillers.


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Do you leave food down all the time for her to eat when she wants? If so it might be better to feed specific meals at set times, how many a day will depend on age. I should imagine too the same dried stuff becomes boring to them after awhile and doesnt encourage a healthy appetite. Have you thought of reducing the dry and mixing it with a good quality wet product.
> Natures Menu is just meat,vegetables and small quantity of rice and comes in tins and pouches. No added preservatives additives or fillers.


i feed her twice a day one in th morening and one at night. she allways has access to water but not her food. im sure ive heard of the food natures but not tried it.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

codyann said:


> i feed her twice a day one in th morening and one at night. she allways has access to water but not her food. im sure ive heard of the food natures but not tried it.


Heres a link to their site, should give you local stockists although pets at home do it. Natures Menu − Natural Dog Food and Natural Cat Food| BARF diet, Raw dog food, Natural Feeding, Natural Pet Food, BARF for dogs


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Heres a link to their site, should give you local stockists although pets at home do it. Natures Menu − Natural Dog Food and Natural Cat Food| BARF diet, Raw dog food, Natural Feeding, Natural Pet Food, BARF for dogs


ok thanks


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Barking heads is quite a good middle of the road feed with a decent meat content. I would personally say better than RC (less cereal)

If you want to keep her on a certain amount of dry, I would suggest making the wet into a gruel and mixing with the dry otherwise she will probably pick out all the wet and leave it


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Barking heads is quite a good middle of the road feed with a decent meat content. I would personally say better than RC (less cereal)
> 
> If you want to keep her on a certain amount of dry, I would suggest making the wet into a gruel and mixing with the dry otherwise she will probably pick out all the wet and leave it


thast is exactly what roxi would do lol. teh reason why i choose royal canin is beacuse i did loads of reasearch on it and it seemed really good, but now she has just gone off kit  (she would now i baught nre a new bag lol) 
but never mind so is it a good idea to change her dry and add wet or keep her on royal canin and add wet food?


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

I'd go down the wet and dry route too.

But whatever you do, stick pick a food and stick to it, the more you swap her food when she doesn't eat it, the more she'll realise that not eating what you put down will get her something better.

Add some wet, put it down, if its not gone in 15 mins, pick it up and give nothing till the next meal, no treats, no scraps, nothing at all. So she knows if she does't eat what is there, she gets nothing. Else you'll end up chaing her food every few weeks and you'll be spending a fortune on dog food.

I'd go with barking heads over royal canin too.

Other good wets to look out for are pets at homes own wainwrights brand, natures harvest, nature diet, natures menu, arden grange partners. Wainwrights is 12 trays for £7.50 at pets at home, excellent value.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Best to stick to what you know suits (especially as you've bought a new bag). I changed foods when mine went thro this stage and ended up with the food she had started on due to a very poorly tum from all the change


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

Lyceum said:


> I'd go down the wet and dry route too.
> 
> But whatever you do, stick pick a food and stick to it, the more you swap her food when she doesn't eat it, the more she'll realise that not eating what you put down will get her something better.
> 
> ...


yeah i have been doing that if she dont eat ill pick it up and she will get nothing till the next meal time. thanksm ill look into all teh wet food you have said


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Best to stick to what you know suits (especially as you've bought a new bag). I changed foods when mine went thro this stage and ended up with the food she had started on due to a very poorly tum from all the change


aww ok, um im stuck now lol, ill read up on all the products said and ill decide 
thanks for your advice and glad your dogs are better now


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

codyann said:


> ok thanks ill add soem wet and see how that goes i hoep it works as she is so small, someone has suggestion barking heads i was wondering if you or anyone has tried this?


Mine have that, the salmon and potato. They couldn't tolerate the chicken and rice one but this stuff actually smells of fish. I also do not like to feed just dried food, and I don't think mine would eat it without a bit of wet mixed in. I use original Chappie, which has been good for them, but there are lots of pouch and tray ones high quality. She is not very big, so shouldn't cost a lot.


----------



## bigdogworld (Sep 5, 2010)

Apologies if I add to your confusion but have you looked at Fish4Dogs? It's a really good quality food and the fishy smell drives our Newf nuts!

He used to be on Royal Canin but, like yours, he went off it. We mixed in some wet for a while but then gradually switched him onto Fish4Dogs and now he doesn't need any mixer and has a beautiful glossy coat.

Neil.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

Yep, I'd agree. Feed twice a day. If it isnt eaten first time round pick it up and do not feed titbits until next meal time. Try adding a spoonful of gravy or wet food/topper to her meal to make it more appetizing ?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

BigDogWorld - I feed Fish4dogs too - bet yours have fab coat conditions!


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

bigdogworld said:


> Apologies if I add to your confusion but have you looked at Fish4Dogs? It's a really good quality food and the fishy smell drives our Newf nuts!
> 
> He used to be on Royal Canin but, like yours, he went off it. We mixed in some wet for a while but then gradually switched him onto Fish4Dogs and now he doesn't need any mixer and has a beautiful glossy coat.
> 
> Neil.


hi thanks  some one has suggested to me fish for dogs so i was considering changing you all are pushing me toward fish4dogs as it seems the better food from what you are saying and the reviews online


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> Mine have that, the salmon and potato. They couldn't tolerate the chicken and rice one but this stuff actually smells of fish. I also do not like to feed just dried food, and I don't think mine would eat it without a bit of wet mixed in. I use original Chappie, which has been good for them, but there are lots of pouch and tray ones high quality. She is not very big, so shouldn't cost a lot.


yeah thats the one i was thinking of buying her. and mixing it with wet food. thanks again


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Yep, I'd agree. Feed twice a day. If it isnt eaten first time round pick it up and do not feed titbits until next meal time. Try adding a spoonful of gravy or wet food/topper to her meal to make it more appetizing ?


heya yeah before i do change i will try mixing in wet food  thanks


----------

